# An ALder wood finish



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

G]http://i58.tinypic.com/nfgmzb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Here ya go: 









Looks good. I love the rustic look you get from Alder.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice looking knotty alder. Is that a clear or does it have some brown to the stain?


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> Nice looking knotty alder. Is that a clear or does it have some brown to the stain?


Thanks Rcon, it is a treat to work with woods other then Pine and the stain color was the perfect choice.

Woodcoyote I did a Minwax wood conditioner and Minwax stain color of Early American airless spray and wipe down of the wood and one coat of Gemini sanding sealer and two coats of Gemini high build Lacquer with a good sanding in between all coats then a tape, mask, and caulk for the paint job of the walls then another mask for the ceilings.


----------

